# Lessors on the move...



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been seeing and hearing lessors around town the past couple days. Probably around a dozen flocks, some flocks of big boys up high as well. Nothing to get too excited about, but this weather is bringing fresh birds!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I too have seen a lot of flocks of lessors flying over town. Like Chris said, nothing major, but at least some movement.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

One of the wardens said they saw a some really small lessers taken last weekend. That and the occasional black merganser.... errrrrr double crested cormorant. whoops!!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw a flock of 20 whitefronts with one snow on Wednesday sitting in a slough. I really wanted to take a crack at 'em (never shot a whitefront) but the farmer keeps the slough posted and doesn't let anyone hunt, including family. Which is fine with me, everything else in the area gets busted and pushed the geese out. There was also several hundred honkers on the slough as well so I wouldn't of gone after them even if it would've been OK...but it would have been extremely tempting!!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Was out this morning south of VC, saw a few good flocks of lessors. We managed to get one of those flocks in, those things dont decoy like the big boys!! All in all it was a good day. We got some bonus mallards early in the morning.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

We had a lot of fun with the lessors in Manitoba last week. Limits were easily taken (my buddy even brought out his 28 ga and harvested some) and then we had geese in and out of the decoys for another hour or more. One great experience was when we were working in a good size bunch of snows (100+) which was iffy with full sunlight on the dekes, then about 30 lessors come in to the dekes with some mallards too. That was too much for the snows, they cut strings and whiffled down leveling off at about 35 yards and then we banged them. Also, I was back at the truck once and looked back at the spread and watched canadas decoying in. It was good.
In another area we ran accross a pea field that was so full of feed you could easily see the peas on the ground while sitting in the truck. It was full of Canadas, but we were already limited out, 15 per hunter possesion.


----------

